# Ball abschießen



## khaleesi (4. Jul 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich muss für die Schule ein Applet programmieren und bin deshalb auch relativ unerfahren bei diesem Thema da wir mehr oder weniger ins kalte Wasser geworfen wurden.
Ich habe jetzt mein Applet soweit, das sich ein Fenster öffnet mit einem Hintergrundbild und ein Ball von links nach rechts fliegt und an den Wänden wieder abprallt und wieder in die andere Richtung fliegt. 
Jetzt möchte ich aber, das ich den Ball bei Mouseklick abschießen kann, weiß aber nur das ich dafür einen Mouselistener verwenden muss.



```
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;    import java.awt.event.ActionListener;    
    import javax.swing.*;
    import java.awt.*;
    import java.awt.event.*;    
    import java.applet.*;
   


    public class Anfangszustand extends Applet implements ActionListener  {
       
       //Referenz zu Schach-Methode
       private Spiel papertoss;
      
       //Die Komponenten des GUI
       private JButton Play = new JButton ();
       private JButton Option = new JButton ();
      
       
       // Attribute
       private int schwarz=0;
       private int weiss=0;
     
       


      //Aktion nach Butten drÃ¼cken
      public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent ae){
        if (ae.getSource () == this.Play) { 
           papertoss.NeuesSpiel ();
           getAppletContext().showStatus("");
        }
        if (ae.getSource () == this.Option) {
            optionen();
            
        }
        
      }
          
      public void optionen(){
        JFrame optionen = new JFrame("Optionen");
        optionen.setSize(650,350);
        optionen.setVisible(true);
        
      }
      //Initialisierung des Applets
      public void init() {
         super.init();


         Play.addActionListener (this);
         Play.setText ("Play");
         Play.setBounds(10,20,10,10);
         Play.setBackground(Color.green);
         Play.setVisible(true);
         Play.setFont(new Font("Impact", Font.PLAIN, 20));
       
         Option.addActionListener(this);
         Option.setText("Optionen");  
         Option.setBounds(10,20,10,10);
         Option.setBackground(Color.green);
         Option.setVisible(true);
         Option.setFont(new Font("Impact", Font.PLAIN, 20));
             
         
         
         papertoss = new Spiel (this);
        


         //GUI aufbauen
         setBackground (Color.lightGray);
         setLayout (new BorderLayout (10,10));
         
         
         
         add ("Center", papertoss);
         add ("North", Play);
         add ("South", Option);
         


      }
     }
```


----------



## javampir (5. Jul 2015)

zweimal der gleiche thread ist nicht fein, auch wenn in den einen code steht und in dem anderen nicht


----------

